# Sharpening Bits



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you guys sharpen spade bits? If so, what method? 

On a related topic, has anybody used a Drill Doctor to sharpen drill bits? I received one as a gift recently, haven't even opened the box yet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me too!*



PPBART said:


> Do you guys sharpen spade bits? If so, what method?
> 
> On a related topic, has anybody used a Drill Doctor to sharpen drill bits? I received one as a gift recently, haven't even opened the box yet.


Don't like/use spade bits much, so they are still pretty sharp. The one's with a spur are more difficult to sharpen, but a file will tune them up.
My Drill Doctor is still in the box also! :laughing: Looks intimidating to me

I have used one of these, see link below, for 25 years with good results, I drill a lot of holes in metal, so I sharpen my own bits. 
Amazon.com: Drill Bit Sharpener Jig: Home Improvement


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use spade bits quite a bit. I use the flat cutting face versus the ones with end spurs, which aren't worth my time trying to sharpen them. The flat ones can be dressed with a file in a few minutes. In the picture below, the one on the right is a flat blade:
.







.

For sharpening drill bits, I have the same jig Bill showed, but it's a PITA to set up. If you have many drill bits, it takes time. I got a gift many years ago of this B&D drill sharpener. It preceded the Drill doctor, and does a great job...works like a pencil sharpener.
.



















 







.


----------



## tom427cid (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I have sharpened quite a few spade bits. The ones that I have added a spur to I have found that if I profile the spur like a Jennings style bit(brace and bit style)it cuts very nicely and will bore a pretty clean hole.
Hope this helps.
tom


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this...this is one Ive been meaning to ask for awhile and keep forgetting......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a drill doctor, an older one that only does twist bits. I'll sharpen 20-40 bits a week. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy.


----------

